# bad experience, pls rec for small red/apr SPoo



## Justlooking (Jun 17, 2017)

We’ve been planning for and dreaming about a Standard Poodle for a lot of months now, hoping for a dog sometime in 2018.

I found a breeder 90 minutes away, small, backyard, but with beautiful dogs and what seemed to be good policies. She had puppies arriving in early December, so we got on the list. We were told that we would figure out which puppy was ours and pay a deposit for it at 5-6 weeks, to go home at 9 weeks, which all seemed very reasonable.

Until this weekend when it came time to pick and pay, when the breeder shifted from “what’s the best fit for you and pup” to “better pay now because another family wants your dog.” I felt pressured and apprehensive and decided not to go through with it. I’m certain this was the right decision, but now.. no pup 

I’ve reached out to a more reputable breeder about a planned breeding this spring/summer, but I’m not getting answers to my emails and there’s no other way to contact them. I’m sure they’re busy and get tons of requests, but.. 

So, can anyone recommend a good breeder of smaller-sized standards? I’d prefer a red or apricot color, but temperament and size are most important. We’re willing to wait, and we’re a good and loving home for a puppy. I just can’t seem to find a way to get on the list to get one from a decent breeder..


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Does the breeder you emailed also have a presence on FB? Maybe that would be a way to get connected. Also are you sure there is no phone number buried somewhere. Some people are still better with phone contacts and others are better through email or social media.

Where are you located (roughly) and how far are you willing to travel to pick up a pup? Would you be willing if you had good references from other owners to have a pup shipped to you? The answers to those questions will help us come up with ideas.

As I said in your other thread I know you are disappointed, but I agree that it was better to walk away.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

two breeders of red standards who are members here are arreau in canada and farleys d in pennsylvania.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Don’t forget NOLA of New Orleans! I am sorry about your experience and your disappointment, but a better puppy is out there for you.


----------



## Justlooking (Jun 17, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Does the breeder you emailed also have a presence on FB? Maybe that would be a way to get connected. Also are you sure there is no phone number buried somewhere. Some people are still better with phone contacts and others are better through email or social media.
> 
> Where are you located (roughly) and how far are you willing to travel to pick up a pup? Would you be willing if you had good references from other owners to have a pup shipped to you? The answers to those questions will help us come up with ideas.
> 
> As I said in your other thread I know you are disappointed, but I agree that it was better to walk away.


The breeder we’re hoping for specifically states that they will share phone numbers after an initial email “to avoid scammers”. This seems reasonable to me. Thanks to my work, I can be tracked down fairly easily. I’m happy to share my contact info, work stuff, Facebook and anything that will help a breeder to figure out who I am/we are, and I have references, some of whom even have poodles 

I am fine with having a puppy shipped (from a reputable breeder, with us providing whatever info they want to reassure them that we’ll take good care of their baby), or traveling to pick up. We live in North Carolina (RDU).

I guess the biggest thing for us apart from temperament is size. I want a Standard, but she/he needs to be on the smaller side. Color is optional. 

Does anyone know of any breeders whose pups are smaller-sized standards? Say, 18-22 inches, 40-55 lbs?)

Thanks for any suggestions. I know this will all work out for the best, I’m just a little disappointed right now. We’ve been planning for this for so many months


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I am so sorry about the bad experience that you had, but I agree you definitely did the right thing. No good breeder should be pressuring you like that, rather than trying to create the perfect match for the puppy and new home.

I would check the FB page Litters from health tested poodles and maybe make an inquiry there. I am a part of that group and feel like they are helpful. I would also perhaps suggest getting a spoo out of show lines. If you go with a female, they are likely to be 22-24" and if you get one of the smaller pups in the litter it isn't uncommon for them to be 21-22" full grown. My pup is out of show lines and she should end up 22-23" and 45 lbs. and she wasn't the smallest pup in the litter. The two girls that were smaller than her I estimate will end up 21-22" and 40ish lbs.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I read your other thread and what a disappointment! But I think it was good to go with your gut.

Another member talked about Tiara Spoos in California and highly recommended them. Out of curiosity I read their webpage, and it's one of the best sites I've ever seen. Genetic testing for many generations, all clear. Lots of good info for anyone owning a poodle. I have one toy, which I'm deliriously happy with, and Spoos are too high energy and big for me to ever consider, but I like to read about them. 

They're in the AKC CHIC and OFA programs, etc. They specialize in mostly black Spoos, but on their page it looks like they produce occasional apricots and whites, so you might luck up. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most spoo breeders who show will be producing dogs in the size range you are looking for. Getting a girl is also more likely to keep you in that size range. My Lily is 22 3/4" at the withers but weighs less than 40 pounds. Javelin is about 24" at the withers and just under 50 pounds. Look up Calisun. They are in Greenville, SC. PF member Eclipse's two spoos (also from Long Island) are Calisun girls and pretty similar in size to Lily.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

There is also Tintlet in Franklin, NC. She is known for her parti colors, but also has solids. When I was looking for a pup, she had some litters that were of a smaller stature.


----------



## DCspoo (Apr 19, 2015)

I thought Arreau had one or two still avail from the current litters. One of the litters was supposed to average out smaller in size, but I think the avail was only for a black puppy. At some point she also had a male avail from her other litter (red/apricot). 

She is on fb


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Patriot is in Arkansas. I have no personal experience — their web site discusses showing and health testing, with NOLA in one pedigree. There is a litter due in February.

AKC History Making Red Champion Toy, Miniature and Standard Poodles.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so happy to see that you are getting an array of suggestions. I hope this will work out for you soon and that you feel a little better today.


----------



## Justlooking (Jun 17, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I am so happy to see that you are getting an array of suggestions. I hope this will work out for you soon and that you feel a little better today.


Thanks. Me too 

This morning, I emailed the breeder we were hoping to work with (the one who hasn’t responded) to try again and I really hope that gets a response. But if not, I’m still trying. And I’m learning a lot! 

I did request to join the FB group for health tested poodles earlier today, and I found another group, “AKC/UKC Standard Poodles for Sale”. So far, that other group seems to have a lot of people who have multiple litters for sale - does anyone know this group? From what I’ve seen so far, well, let’s just say I have questions..

Everyone here has been wonderfully helpful and I really appreciate it. Thank you, all.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

My breeder, Lidos Standard Poodles (she's in Vegas), has smaller reds, apricots, and creams. Susie Osburn is very active in the poodle community, is a judge, and is a *wonderful* person who's always at my beck and call no matter why I'm needing her. She's truly become a friend and a mentor. 

Her dogs are gorgeous, health tested in every way, with lovely temperaments from everything I've seen. They're shown (in fact she just emailed me a pic of her Fireball getting his championship yesterday), and compete in obedience as well. 

I'm not sure why she's rarely mentioned on these forums; I know her dogs share their lines with those of NOLA and FarleyD... and I believe she may have puppies available right now!

She doesn't have a website nor a facebook page and never advertises anywhere... she will want to speak with you on the phone and will want references, but if you'd like to be put in touch with her, please PM me and I'll get you her info.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lido is a member of poodlesonline.com. it's a site which requires poodle breeders to meet certain standards re health testing before it will register them as members. she's advertising a litter now at poodlesonline of apricots, creams and reds.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

The size you mentioned is not all that "small". You should be able to work with most of the mentioned color breeders and find that size in their litters.

Antoinette is 20 inches and 32 pounds. Fleurty is 22 inches and 36 pounds, Iko is 22 inches and 34 pounds.  I do have larger girls, but I prefer my girls "smaller". I love that size for my girls.

My boys are larger, as is often the case with boys :flex: 

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Tabatha. Our ladies average 22-23" and around 42 lbs. 

Best of luck in your search. Our babies are all spoken for, though we do have a couple of litters planned for mid to late 2018.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Did you find your puppy? I am currently looking for a red or brown female standard and would love recommendations. Preferably within a 5 hour drive of New York


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

There's a red litter on the ground at NOLA's. I EXPECT there to be smaller sized standards in the litter, as my girls are usually quite small and feminine. My boys tend to be boys, but I have smaller males on occasion as well.

You are welcome to email from the website NOLAStandards.com or message from the NOLA Standards FB page and I'll answer any questions you have. 

Always happy to help direct you to a reputable breeder, too!

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

